# Some New Baits



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey all! I haven't posted anything in awhile so I thought I'd post a few of my latest. The jerkbait is cedar in a perch pattern with gold/silver glitter in the topcoat (the picture doesn't show it too well). The blaze orange camo bucktail I did for my brother. The last two are flashabou with a single 7/0 siwash hook. One is dressed with a shaker and the other is a shadilicious. Hope you like em.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just excellent from top to bottom. The colors on those spinners are very interesting. Would love to see them in the H20.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Id like to buy one each of youre bucktails??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Id like to buy one each of youre bucktails??nice baits.


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Vince & floater99. I've got 3 jerkbait blanks and 2 crankbait blanks sealed and primed - just not sure what color/pattern I want to do. When I figure it out I'll post 'em.


----------

